# How Much Does The Plow On Your Wrangler Weigh?



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

I project that I will have the money to buy a plow this March for my 2005 TJ UL, 4.0, 6 spd, 3.42, limited slip rear.

I am leaning to the Western 7'6" Suburbanite 270 lb or HTS 412 lb, and the

Fisher 7'4" Homesteader 280 lb or 7'6" HT 414 lb

Will another 134-142 lbs be too much?

I do mostly residential with two commercials with small parking lots about 50'x50'.

Also thinking about getting a pull plow because most of my work involves cleaning in front of garage doors. Leaning to a Daniels or an Ebling because I do not see the need for wings that can be moved. And making the plow simpler makes for less break downs. And save weight.


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a '04 TJ with a Snoway 22, 6'8". It claims 270# not including the mounting frame, which is probably 30-40#. I also have a winch on the front, which is probably another 80#. If I do not have ballast in the back, the front bump-stops will touch. Even with ~200# behind the wheels, the front really sags. I will be getting an air lift system soon. Also, the snoway seems to stick out farther in front than other brands, so there is more leverage hanging out there.

So I would say Yes, the extra weight will be noticeable. But it will also be manageable with ballast and/or helper suspension.

This is my first Jeep plow so I am not familiar with other brands.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

DeggyD, my door jam sticker says my front axle is rated at 2,500 lbs. What is your SWB TJ's front axle rated at?


----------



## DeggyD (Jan 22, 2012)

Mine says 2,200 lbs.


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a 2000 Jeep Wrangler (TJ) with a 4.0 straight six and manual transmission.
I am running the 7'6" Fisher HT (414 lbs).
I have (4) 70lb sand tubes in the back (280 lbs).
I run air shocks on all 4 corners.
I weighed the whole rig with a full tank of gas and me in it at 4500 lbs.
It has done a great job this winter (both the Jeep and the plow).
Mounting and demounting the plow is super easy, and I really like the trip-edge design.


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

My '05 TJ 4.0 Auto runs like a champ with a MM2 and Fisher 6'9" LD set up. This adds +472# to the rig. Air shocks up front. No issues!


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

novawagonmaster;1953127 said:


> I have a 2000 Jeep Wrangler (TJ) with a 4.0 straight six and manual transmission.
> I am running the 7'6" Fisher HT (414 lbs).
> I have (4) 70lb sand tubes in the back (280 lbs).
> I run air shocks on all 4 corners.
> ...


From I have been reading I am leaning more towards the HT/HTS plows. I've read their a lot stronger, their weight will make them scrape better and not trip to easy as the lighter plows will do.


----------

